# Recommended Bits for Beginner???



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

As I posted in another thread, I have just acquired a used Laguna IQ CNC router (Aspire included) that came with a selection of router bits. The previous owner used it for sign making and engraving but I do not know if the bits he gave me are what I will need. What am I missing?

Here is what I got with the machine:

*Freud #87-108 8-Piece Sign Making CNC Router Bit Set - $199.97*
(1) Freud #20-108 V-Grooving Router Bit, 3/4'' Dia. x 1/2'' H x 90° x 1/2'' Shank, $33.47
(1) Freud #20-152 V-Grooving Router Bit, 1/2'' Dia. x 1/2'' H x 60° x 1/4'' Shank, $
(1) Freud #72-101 Ball-Nose Up-Cut Spiral Solid Carbide CNC Router Bit, 1/4'' Dia. x 1/2'' H x 1/4'' Shank, $33.47
(1) Freud #72-202 Ball-Nose Up-Cut Spiral Solid Carbide CNC Router Bit, 1/4'' Dia. x 1-1/8'' H x 1/4'' Shank, $38.97
(1) Freud #72-300 Tapered Ball-Tip Solid Carbide CNC Router Bit, 1/32'' Dia. x 1'' H x 6.2° x 1/4'' Shank, $46.97
(1) Freud #72-400 Tapered Ball-Tip Solid Carbide CNC Router Bit, 1/16'' Dia. x 1'' H x 5.4° Taper x 1/4'' Shank, $46.97
(1) Freud #75-102 Up-Spiral Router Bit, 1/4'' Dia. x 1'' H x 1/4'' Shank, $25.47
(1) Freud #76-100 Down-Spiral Router Bit, 1/8'' Dia. x 1/2'' H x 1/4'' Shank, $22.97

*Freud #87-408 3-Piece Sign Making CNC Router Bit Set - $54.97*
(1) Freud #70-103 Engraving V-Groove Solid Carbide CNC Router Bit, 3/16'' Dia. x 1/2'' H x 7.5° Taper x 1/4'' Shank, $22.97
(1) Freud #18-106 Round-Nose Bit, 1/4” Shank, 5/8” Radius, $47.99
(1) Freud #19-102 1/8" Radius Dish Carving Bit with 1/4" Shank, 7/16” Diameter, $30.99

*MISCELLANEOUS BITS:*

*1/8” BIT COLLECTION*
(2) Spiral Up-Cut, 0.124
(1) Solid Carbide V-Groove Engraving Bit, JLUO 5x5 (White Case)
(1) Solid Carbide V-Groove Engraving Bit, JLUO 5x7 (White Case)
(2) Solid Carbide V-Groove Engraving Bit, 0.40S (Yellow Case)

*1/4” BIT COLLECTION*
(1)	Chinese Flat End Mill, Up-Cut, 0.236

*1/2” BIT COLLECTION*
(1)	Chinese Ball End Mill, ½” shank
(1)	Chinese Flush Trim Mill (Spoil board), 1/2” Shank, 1.127 Diameter


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Gary, it may be difficult to say what you may need, without knowing the kind of projects you will be maiking. makes sense to say if you do the exact same theing the po did, you're in good shape. i cut out things more than i carve, so i use down cut 1/4" and 3/8" carbides a lot. what has worked for me is to buy the tooling as i need it.

it looks like you have a great start though!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

@Gary Salisbury It looks like you are well set up for edge trimming and sign making.
If you do some edging you will need some 1/4 rounds, ogees,coves,and half rounds.If you are going to do rabbet, laps,or tongue and groove, you will need a set for that. also panel door sets for those in cabinets.
Herb


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

TimPa said:


> Hi Gary, it may be difficult to say what you may need, without knowing the kind of projects you will be maiking. makes sense to say if you do the exact same theing the po did, you're in good shape. i cut out things more than i carve, so i use down cut 1/4" and 3/8" carbides a lot. what has worked for me is to buy the tooling as i need it. it looks like you have a great start though!


1. May I ask why you use down-cut bits? Isn't up-cut better because the chips get cleared out?

2. Here is the first project I will concentrate on - my Fly Box Templates. I wrote a book on how to make these templates for making wood fly boxes with a router but I find a lot of people want me to do it for them and a CNC seems to be the best way to reproduce them accurately. You can find it here on ROUTER FORUMS under the JIGS & FIXTURES category.

https://www.routerforums.com/project-plans-how/45953-diy-wooden-fly-boxes-2.html


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Down cut spirals are the opposite. They push chips downward which is why you need to be careful in a full cut not to go too deep. They are the bit of choice if you need a clean face because straight and upcut can leave fuzzy edges on the surface. The only sign making bit I didn't see on the list is the flat bottomed vee. There is a picture here of a similar one on amazon but this one has 45* sides and the Bosch one I have has 60* sides I think. https://www.amazon.com/HOEN-Window-...flat+bottom+router+bit&qid=1584561635&sr=8-84 They are good for leaving raised letters or objects.


----------



## BalloonEngineer (Mar 27, 2009)

Never rely on having just 1 of any bit, as you use any bit, put it on a list to buy a spare. I buy a lot from eBay seller “Drillman1” https://www.ebay.com/str/carbideplus, Freud and no-name Chinese are not the only sources. 


Do not assume that the feeds and speeds in the Vectric Aspire tool library are correct for your machine, bits and materials. They should be considered placeholders and you will need to adjust to be appropriate for your use. The correct feeds are probably faster and speeds (spindle rpm) are probably slower than you would intuitively use. You want chips not dust, and bit should be cool enough to touch AFTER it stops. 

Enjoy learning your new hobby!


----------



## TimPa (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi Gary, the 2 pockets on the left were cut with 2 different end mills (up cut carbides). the one on the right was cut with a 1/4" down cut spiral carbide. untouched pockets.

the warning was correct - you do not want to drill down with these down cut bits, but "spiral" down is ok.

i forgot to add, if you are having trouble with hold down on a part, the down cut will do more pushing down than lifting up as it cuts.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

What does everyone recommend for a *spoil board surfacing bit*? I currently have a 1-1/4" 2-flute no name Chinese bit that has never been used so I don't know how or if it would work.

There appear to be a wide variety of designs and prices. I am thinking it probably would be best to get a 1/2" shank 2" bit for stability with that amount of mass. The next choice would be fixed or removable cutting surfaces. After that, how many cutting surfaces (flutes), 2 or 3 or 4?

From Amazon, this _recommended_ 3-flute NITROMAK fixed bit is one of the most popular for $30 but I personally like a name brand products such as this 4-flute Whiteside fixed bit at $68.

What do you think? Comments and opinions, please......


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Whiteside is some good stuff in my book...


----------



## Flipsi (Mar 13, 2020)

I use a 6mm bit with 2 flutes for almost all of my woodworking. For aluminum I use a 3mm bit also with 2 flutes. Enough for ~90% of my work.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

That is good to know. Thanks.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

TimPa said:


> Hi Gary, the 2 pockets on the left were cut with 2 different end mills (up cut carbides). the one on the right was cut with a 1/4" down cut spiral carbide. untouched pockets.
> 
> the warning was correct - you do not want to drill down with these down cut bits, but "spiral" down is ok.
> 
> i forgot to add, if you are having trouble with hold down on a part, the down cut will do more pushing down than lifting up as it cuts.


I now understand. Good to know stuff. Thanks.


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

If you are going to do any 3D you will want a 1/8” ball nose.


----------



## Gary Salisbury (Apr 11, 2014)

Rusty Nesmith said:


> If you are going to do any 3D you will want a 1/8” ball nose.


Thanks, Rusty. Any recommendations?


----------



## Rusty Nesmith (Feb 1, 2020)

Gary Salisbury said:


> Thanks, Rusty. Any recommendations?


No, I am still very new to this. I bought a cheap 1/8” from Amazon and it seems to do a great job.


----------

